# Sores and rashes on the lips and around the mouth



## Permofryed (Sep 24, 2008)

Our little Kisa continuously has sores and rashes on her lips and around her mouth. She is always rubbing her mouth on corners of things and chewing on corners of things. She has done this since we first got her.
Has anyone ever seen this? Any ideas on how to address this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you asked a vet? My first thought is that she rubs her lips/mouth because of the sores, not that the sores are caused by the rubbing. Cats can have skin disease or disease which cause sores, like herpes. I would take her to the vet.


----------



## dck696 (Sep 30, 2008)

My cat, Callie, has a sore on the top of her head I'm worried about. I went on line, and saw another condition called feline acne, that is around the lips and under the chin. I bet that's what your cat has.


----------



## Permofryed (Sep 24, 2008)

upon further examination it seems as though she is scratching her mouth so much that it bleeds. The condition looks to be more like cuts than odd rashes. I took away the hair brush pole because she was constantly rubbing her lips on the bristles. Since I did that it seems to be scabbing over a bit instead of continuous open wounds. The vet said to just keep an eye on it....though I have been satisfied with our vet....I am not satisfied with that answer.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It could be a form of cat acne. I'd suggest making sure you have glass feeding bowls. Plastic ones can harbor bacteria and get on the cats mouth/chin and cause it to become irritated and get acne.


----------

